# Edna the Redfoot



## Shalon (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't post a lot of pictures because I know that Edna's housing isn't totally up to par yet. However I am working on it and hope to have it perfect or as close to perfect as I can get it soon. I have cypress mulch on order, just have to wait for it to come in. 

I still like to take her picture though and got this one:






She started to turn around and come back to me, which I thought was very neat. 





Until I figured out that she was coming back for the red nail polish I have on my fingers, so I quickly took my hand out of the enclosure and she went off on her way. 





since she couldn't get my fingers as a snack she decided to take a bath instead


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 17, 2009)

Aww.... she is fricken adorable!


----------



## Isa (Nov 18, 2009)

Edna is really cute, I love the red spots on her head  adorable!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 18, 2009)

Edna is beautiful!


----------



## terryo (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh....Edna is a beautiful Cherryhead! I love her marbling. How old is she? Pio would be in love...I think...still don't know for sure what he (she) is.


----------



## Shalon (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. I usually get comments like "she's cute, if a tortoise can be cute." lol!

I wish I knew how old she is. I got her off of Craigslist. The guy was giving her away, along with her 70 gallon aquarium house. I didn't think to ask how old she was because I don't think that he would have known. Plus the house had a very strong odor of an illegal plant so I just wanted to get her and get out. 
I got a couple new plants for her enclosure today, a Christmas Cactus (which I saw on the good list) and another plant that I can't remember the name of right now, but it was also on the list.


----------



## Candy (Nov 18, 2009)

Well, I'm sure Dale would say she's cute (if he could talk that is). Maybe if you post her inches both ways someone on here could help you to figure out how old she is. They did that for me with Dale when I got him and it seems that they were right. It's hard to tell in pictures how big they really are without something next to them. To me she looks pretty big. Do you know how much she weighs?


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 19, 2009)

Love all the marbling!


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 19, 2009)

She's a beauty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 21, 2009)

She's gorgeous!! I love the picture of her taking a bath. What a character


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 21, 2009)

It's funny. I didn't used to think tortoises were beautiful either, but now I know they are!

Edna is a great name for your charming Redfoot maiden.


----------



## webskipper (Dec 8, 2009)

Do you foresee your situation as temporary? Meaning should a local Tort person foster her or do you want her adopted?


----------



## rsross1970 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi there my direct email is [email protected]
I live in Washington state near the Tacoma area and I've been looking for a redfoot like yours. I can meet you where ever you need, also I can give you an adoption fee for her. I have a great place for her to be happy and grow up to a nice old age. With a big yard and plenty of sunshine. Send me a email and some contact information. I hope to here from you soon 
-Rich R.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 10, 2010)

webskipper said:


> Do you foresee your situation as temporary? Meaning should a local Tort person foster her or do you want her adopted?



What am I missing here? This thread is photos and videos. I don't see where Shalon is trying to find a new home for Edna. Am I dense?


----------



## ChiKat (Apr 10, 2010)

emysemys said:


> webskipper said:
> 
> 
> > Do you foresee your situation as temporary? Meaning should a local Tort person foster her or do you want her adopted?
> ...



I just saw this:
http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-10850.html

eta: Never mind, I see that you already figured it out


----------



## Crazybirds (Apr 10, 2010)

Shalon...Edna is beautiful! Love the last pic "Just Chillin"!!!!! I agree with Terryo love the marbling.


----------

